# SOS-installation grisbi



## gafguy (3 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tout le monde !
J'ai installé le 29 avril OSX 10.4. Le moteur de recherche Spotlight est génial, pour moi surtout, parce que c'est toujours le b... sur mon DD !
J'ai deux pb :
1 - TopCalculette Pro me signale que cette version que j'ai (la dernière en date) ne peut pas fonctionner sur mon Mac. J'ai écrit la chose à Rubensoft mais j'attends la réponse. Je pense qu'il y a un petit pb avec la dernière version de l'OS. Pas grave mais ennuyeux : je transforme toujours les devises sur ce logiciel ! J'en suis réduit à utiliser la calculette de Dashboard, amusante mais pas tellement au point pour ce que j'en fais !
2 - Dans le n° 51, page 47, j'ai lu l'éloge de Grisbi. Etaznt donné que je suis bligé de faire ma compta (simple : recettes-dépenses) sur AW, je me suis décidé à importer le logiciel en question. Pb : je ne peux pas l'ouvrir. Je suis allé sur le site (grisbi.org), j'ai pris la version 0.5.5, j'ai donc ceci : grisbi-0.5.5-1.powerpc.tgz.asc + grisbi-0.5.5-_darwin-powerpc1.deb et je me suis créé une application AppleScript en suivant scrupuleusement les indications de la page en question.
Manque de pot : rien ne fonctionne, rien ne s'ouvre. Que faire ?
Si quelqu'un(e) connaît la solution, il(ellle) peut me la donner, elle servira peut-être à d'autres personnes.
Merci d'avance.
Guy


----------



## Donator (4 Mai 2005)

gafguy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tout le monde !
> 
> 1 - TopCalculette Pro me signale que cette version que j'ai (la dernière en date) ne peut pas fonctionner sur mon Mac. J'ai écrit la chose à Rubensoft mais j'attends la réponse. Je pense qu'il y a un petit pb avec la dernière version de l'OS. Pas grave mais ennuyeux : je transforme toujours les devises sur ce logiciel ! J'en suis réduit à utiliser la calculette de Dashboard, amusante mais pas tellement au point pour ce que j'en fais !Guy



Bonjour,

Télécharge vraiment la dernière version en date : 4.6.3, elle est parfaitement opérationnelle (cours de devises et tout, et tout...).

Cordialement.


----------



## gafguy (5 Mai 2005)

Merci !
J'étais allé voir sur le site de Rubensoft mais je n'ai pas pensé à télécharger car je pensais que ma version (4.6) était la dernière. 
C'est vrai qu'elle est au top, cette calculette !
Guy


----------



## gafguy (5 Mai 2005)

J'ai oublié : je souhaite aussi, si possible, une autre réponse.
Rappel du pb :
2 - Dans le n° 51, page 47, j'ai lu l'éloge de Grisbi. Etant donné que je suis obligé de faire ma compta (simple : recettes-dépenses) sur AW, je me suis décidé à importer le logiciel en question. Pb : je ne peux pas l'ouvrir. Je suis allé sur le site (grisbi.org), j'ai pris la version 0.5.5, j'ai donc ceci : grisbi-0.5.5-1.powerpc.tgz.asc + grisbi-0.5.5-_darwin-powerpc1.deb et je me suis créé une application AppleScript en suivant scrupuleusement les indications de la page en question.
 Manque de pot : rien ne fonctionne, rien ne s'ouvre. Que faire ?
 Si quelqu'un(e) connaît la solution, il(elle) peut me la donner, elle servira peut-être à d'autres personnes.
 Merci d'avance.
 Guy


----------



## liloumarie (5 Mai 2005)

bonjour
j'ai le même problème, stufflt expander tourne en boucle, try, don't try, c'est pareil, grisbi reste dans sa grotte. Donc espérons qu'un pro passe par là pour nous donner la clé!! :sleep:


----------



## Filou53 (6 Mai 2005)

Salut.

Je suis aussi fortement intéressé par Grisbi.
Dans le passé, j'avais 'risqué'Gnucash': apparemment très bien mais beaucoup trop lourd pour moi.
J'ai donc voulu essayer Grisbi...

Hélas, je n'ai pas encore réussi à le faire apparaître dans FinkCommander (malgré différentes mises à jour effectuées).
Je me suis alors rabattu sur la doc de Grisbi, ch 2.1.11 installation à partir de CVS et là, c'est encore pire ;-(
Quand je tape les commandes Terminal indiquées, je cale très vite sur un msg:
cvs checkout: could not open /Users/dpp/.cvspass: Permission denied
cvs [checkout aborted]: use "cvs login" to log in first
Il faut un mot de passe particulier ???
Désolé si ma question est triviale mais je pratique peu ce genre de choses...

Filou


----------



## vincentm (6 Mai 2005)

Il y a deux portages de Grisbi sur Mac OS X: l'un utilisant DarwinPorts (http://darwinports.opendarwin.org/), l'autre utilisant Fink (http://fink.sourceforge.net).
Il faut choisir l'une des deux versions (elles sont équivalentes).

Pour la version Fink (dont je m'occupe), il y a plusieurs manières de l'installer (il faut d'abord installer Fink et X11):
- en le récupérant sur la branche unstable de fink (uniquement à partir des sources) : http://fink.sourceforge.net/doc/users-guide/packages.php?phpLang=en#src
- en récupérant le .deb (binaire) sur slte de Grisbi (http://www.grisbi.org/download.fr.html#macos). Ensuite, en attendant que la doc soit mise à jour sur le site de Grisbi, voir chez moi: http://vincent.marqueton.com/grisbi - lien direct vers la doc: http://vincent.marqueton.com/grisbi-content/HOWTO.Fink.txt)


Une autre possibilité consiste à essayer la version Grisbi.app (qui ne nécessite ni Fink ni DarwinPorts). Attention ! Cette version, bien que tout à fait fonctionnelle, n'est pas terminée et comporte encore plusieurs bugs. En particulier, l'import de fichiers Money ne marche pas.
Voir ici: http://vincent.marqueton.com/grisbi


----------



## vincentm (6 Mai 2005)

Filou53 a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis alors rabattu sur la doc de Grisbi, ch 2.1.11 installation à partir de CVS et là, c'est encore pire ;-(
> Quand je tape les commandes Terminal indiquées, je cale très vite sur un msg:
> cvs checkout: could not open /Users/dpp/.cvspass: Permission denied
> cvs [checkout aborted]: use "cvs login" to log in first
> Il faut un mot de passe particulier ???



Avant d'exécuter la commande "cvs co", exécute la commande "cvs login". Avec le compte _anonymous_ sur SourceForge, le mot de passe est vide (ne pas saisir de mot de passe, taper entrée). Voir une doc ici par exemple.


----------



## Filou53 (6 Mai 2005)

vincentm a dit:
			
		

> Pour la version Fink (dont je m'occupe), il y a plusieurs manières de l'installer ...


Un tout grand merci pour tes réponses.
J'essaie ASAP...

Filou


----------



## Filou53 (6 Mai 2005)

> Vincent


			
				Filou53 a dit:
			
		

> J'essaie ASAP...


Ben voilà, apparemment cela tourne...
J'ai suivi le procédé décrit pour Fink sur ton site (la 1ère solution)
et très vite, malgré quelques sueurs froides après un ou deux messages pénibles pour un non initié, j'ai pu lancer Grisbi sous X11.

Maintenant, va falloir lire la doc 

Encore merci 

Filou


----------



## gafguy (23 Mai 2005)

Je vous signale que Vincent a mis au point une version géniale, qui ne nécessite rien du tout.
Comment faire pour la voir (et l'avoir) ?
1 - disposer de OS 10.4 (et même .1 avec la toute dernière version) ;
2 - aller à : http://vincent.marqueton.com/grisbi
3 - descendre jusqu'à Grisbi.app 0.5.5-3
4 - télécharger le tout et apprendre à s'en servir.
Ce logiciel est non seulement *génial*, mais il est aussi _tout en français_ !
Merci, Vincent !
Guy


----------



## Radagast (25 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir,
 j'ai lancé grisbi.app quii semble fonctionner. Par contre, il ne reconnait pas mes comptes "tous comptes faits"...
Si quelqu'un a une idée
Amicalement,
Radagast


----------

